# Make Mouse Cursor Bigger



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Been trying to use my gnex to replace my macbook until i get my MB working again. is there any way to make the mouse cursor bigger when using a bluetooth mouse? its way too tiny to use.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> Been trying to use my gnex to replace my macbook until i get my MB working again. is there any way to make the mouse cursor bigger when using a bluetooth mouse? its way too tiny to use.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yup! Two ways, find and edit yourself its a PNG in the framework, or simple follow go here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1701701 and use one of my pre made cursors, 
Note u need to be rooted and custom recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

The bigger white one wouldn't flash for me. I'm on liquid with twrp. Imma try and find it myself

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

fakiesk8r333 said:


> The bigger white one wouldn't flash for me. I'm on liquid with twrp. Imma try and find it myself
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Crap I forgot to add the other drawables for none mdpi, sorry , just grab the PNG and place it in the framewrok-res/Res/drawavle-xhdip folder then push the apk back


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

I updated one in there for the bigger mouse white with 
drawable-xhdpi
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radhoo (Aug 15, 2013)

BigMouse freeware available on google play will give you bigger cursor without needing root. Just a regular app to customize the pointer image. Both for otg/usb mouses and bluetooth mouses.


----------

